# Best time to install nucs and package bees



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello. I will be installing my first hives this coming spring. What guidelines are there for timing of installation of nucs and also package bees. I live in Southeastern CT. Any recommendations will be most appreciated.

Thanks.:scratch:


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Spring of 2010. Usually, the apiary will send them Early May to late June. Ordered recently would insure the beginning date.

After June, the risks go up. 
Remember: Install on an overcast day without rain. The bees must have 7 straight days to orient with their newly released queen (Bee Packages). Nucs should already have a queen or new one introduced when the frames move to a new hive. The queen cage sugar cork MUST be exposed to the other bees before they can be set free. And don't forget to gather info on my honey bee page.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> Install on an overcast day without rain.


I like to install when there is a little rain - bees dont fly :applause:


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Doesn't that get the frames all wet ?

Water on the bees can't be good. They need to breathe !


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Swede bee-you get your packages awfully late. The ones I was delivering from FL arrive in WI around easter.

Kathy- For packages dampen them with water or sugar syrup(I prefer syrup). Install them in the evening just before dark so they are not flying all over the place. If you are only getting 1 or 2 packages it doesn't really matter because they only have a few homes they could go to. If one hive gets alot more bees than the other because of drifting just swap the weak hive with the strong one after a couple days.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea, I know. That's how Long Creek Apiary works. Doesn't matter, I already have two hives. This year I got them in early June because of all the flooding rains.


----------



## SD2522 (May 26, 2009)

I installed mine March this year. I did have to feed for about a month and a half (which I would recommend with any new package) to build them up in their first year. IMO the earlier the better (so long as its above 55 and you can get in there to feed), it gave mine a nice jump start this year. I did 3 this year with no losses. I'd definately recommend going local, there are lots of great people in our area to deal with.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here, we get two shipments of packages, one in early April and one in mid April. Some years that slips to mid and late April. If I get packages I usually get some both times to spread out the work, and to hedge my bets. Depending on the weather either may do better than the other.


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

I have two ordered and was told to expect them the first week of June. Sounded late to me at first but I guess maybe not. Not to hijack the thread, but has anyone ever heard of an eight frame medium nuc?


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice everyone..much appreciated!

I have a couple of packages coming from a local apiary. I took a big leap and also ordered another from Texas....wanted to try Buckfast. They'll be going into the top-bar hive. 

Best,
Kathy


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Kathy,
Good luck with your bees next spring.
The availability is the answer to the timing question. You instal them as soon as you can get them. The packages are not produced localy and most likely they will come from South, the nucs most likely will be local, (their queens not necessarily).

Gilman



kathygibson said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone..much appreciated!
> 
> I have a couple of packages coming from a local apiary. I took a big leap and also ordered another from Texas....wanted to try Buckfast. They'll be going into the top-bar hive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd rather get a well mated queen in a package that does really well and get it in June that the poorly mated stuff we get these days in April.


----------



## oldreliable (Jan 29, 2011)

bleta12 said:


> Hi Kathy,
> The packages are not produced localy and most likely they will come from South, the nucs most likely will be local, (their queens not necessarily).
> 
> Gilman


Non local queens with nucs are not nucs. I order 2 NUCS and got them with a caged queen...they are doing fine but I was inch: Supposed to have 4 frames..actually got 3 frames brood/stores and one foundation. seems to be new business to advertise NUCS and really all your getting is package bees with 3-4 frames and a caged queen.

Buy local and put these people out of this kind of business


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

kathygibson said:


> Hello. I will be installing my first hives this coming spring. What guidelines are there for timing of installation of nucs and also package bees. I live in Southeastern CT. Any recommendations will be most appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.:scratch:


Two different questions. The short answer is, asap. 

Nucs can be transfered into bigger equipment and time of day that you normally work bees.

Packages, if you only have one or two, are best installed in the evening so they are less apt to fly, abandone their new home and combine w/ each other in one hive or on a tree branch. Being installed late in the day gives them all night to establish themselves in the hive.

I haven't handled packages very much, but that is how I understand things.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

We have heard a lot of "Not so Good" nuc and package bee stories lately.... mostly from Newbees who have experienced a failure. We recognize that the majority of our customers are Newbees and need a little advice or assistance. We start our Nucs out with 2 frames of brood, a frame of stores, a frame of comb and a feeder. We wait about 12-24 hours and give them a local queen (maybe 2 hours from here). We grow the nuc and when it is ready to go (when we see a good laying pattern) into a hive we call the customer who comes and picks it up. Right before they get here we take the feeder out and put in a frame of foundation. Some even bring their hive bodies and we give them assistance in transferring them. I suppose it is a lot of hand-holding but it does seem to be part of the business.


----------

